# be quiet STRAIGHT POWER oder DARK POWER PRO 11?



## gtxPhantom (28. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich brauche für mein neues System um die 500 Watt, bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher welches Netzteil ich mir dazu zulegen soll.
Ich möchte unbedingt eines von be quiet, da ich auch weitere Lüfter von dieser Marke kaufe und dann alles wunderbar leise ist.

Nun frage ich mich lohnt sich der Aufpreis für das 550W DARK POWER PRO 11 über das 500W STRAIGHT POWER ???
Weißt es irgendwelche ersichtlichen Vorteile auf ?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Stern1710 (28. September 2015)

*AW: be quiet STRAIGHT POWER oder DARK POWER PRO 11 ???*

Also als Erstes wäre einmal dein System sehr hilfreich, da wir sonst nicht wissen können, ob das Netzteil überhaupt passen kann.


----------



## gtxPhantom (28. September 2015)

*AW: be quiet STRAIGHT POWER oder DARK POWER PRO 11 ???*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Also als Erstes wäre einmal dein System sehr hilfreich, da wir sonst nicht wissen können, ob das Netzteil überhaupt passen kann.



- Gehäuse: NZXT. H440 (weiß)
- Mainboard: MSI Z170A Krait Edition
- CPU: Intel Core i7-6700k
- CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 3
- GPU: GTX 980 Ti Palit Super Jetstream
- RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 16GB
- SSD: 850 EVO 250GB
- HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2000GB
- Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 500W oder be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550W oder ???


----------



## Stern1710 (28. September 2015)

*AW: be quiet STRAIGHT POWER oder DARK POWER PRO 11 ???*

Also da darfst du dir gerne das P11 mit 550W gönnen, bei den hochwertigen Komponenten


----------



## NuVirus (28. September 2015)

*AW: be quiet STRAIGHT POWER oder DARK POWER PRO 11 ???*

Also betreib die gleiche Karte mit nem E10 500W und läuft problemlos.

Das P11 550W ist halt noch besser und man hat mehr Anschlüsse und Reserven.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2015)

Das P11 ist das Sahnestück, daß E10 würde auch ausreichen. Entscheide selber @TE


----------



## Imperat0r (28. September 2015)

Das P11 ist wirklich TOP


----------



## Cinnayum (28. September 2015)

Eine Palit-Grafikkarte kann schonmal gar nicht als hochwertige Komponente zählen. Nur mal so...

Die Luxx- Netzteil- Kaufberatung Stand: 09/2015

Lesen und eins aussuchen.
Ein 70€ Antec TPC oder Super Flower steht dem E-10 außer dem fehlenden CM in wenig nach.
Das DPP "brauchst" du eigentlich nur, wenn du Heerscharen von Festplatten oder eine Physx-Karte reinpacken willst.
Sonst reicht das E-10 mehr als aus.


----------



## markus1612 (28. September 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Eine Palit-Grafikkarte kann schonmal gar nicht als hochwertige Komponente zählen. Nur mal so...
> 
> Die Luxx- Netzteil- Kaufberatung Stand: 09/2015
> 
> ...


Warum ist ein Palit angeblich nicht hochwertig, erklär mir dad mal.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (28. September 2015)

Das E10 würde auf jedenfall absolut ausreichen. Ein P11 würde sich nur bei massiven OC und Multi GPU auszahlen.


----------



## NuVirus (29. September 2015)

Mein PC verbraucht im Alltag Gaming mit der 980Ti mit leichtem OC so ca. 350W unter Vollast etwas mehr und das System sollte mit deinem vergleichbar sein.


----------



## Stern1710 (29. September 2015)

Klar, das Straight Power reicht hier komplett aus. Da allerdings für die anderen Komponenten auch entsprechend viel Geld ausgegeben wird, sollte ein P11 aber auch drinnen sein


----------



## EastCoast (29. September 2015)

Naja, eine SSD, eine HDD und dazu ein nicht wirklich übergroßes Gehäuse. Da finde ich das P11 ziemlich unnötig, da der TE von dem ganzen P11-Schnickschnack (hier: Kabellängen und zusätzl. Anschlüsse) überhaupt nicht profitieren würde.

Die 40€ Aufpreis würde ich mir schenken und dafür lieber in eine größere SSD investieren.


----------



## Stern1710 (30. September 2015)

Die zusätzlichen Kabeln wird man nicht brauchen, da gene ich dir recht! Nur ist die Hardware selbst einfach schon so verdammt teuer und hochwertig, da darf es das nochmal etwas bessere P11 schon sein


----------



## OriginalTombo (30. September 2015)

Hab das E10, super Teil hatte noch nie Probleme in den 10 Monaten in denen ich es ziemlich massiv mit OC betrieben habe, genug Anschlüsse auch, CM Edition noch besser !


----------



## Cross-Flow (2. Oktober 2015)

Das P11 muss es auch nicht unbedingt sein, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist der Preis viel zu hoch -> be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 im Test - ComputerBase

Gibt genug gute Alternativen


----------



## Stern1710 (2. Oktober 2015)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Das P11 muss es auch nicht unbedingt sein, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist der Preis viel zu hoch -> be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 im Test - ComputerBase
> 
> Gibt genug gute Alternativen



Mann muss es wirklich nicht, aber man kann und eine hochwertige Wahl ist es auf jeden Fall


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2015)

Wer die Knete hat, kann sich das P11 kaufen.


----------



## MountyMAX (2. Oktober 2015)

Also mein E10 verrichtet seinen Dienst problem- und lautlos. Dir bringt der Aufpreis einfach keinen echten Mehrwert.


----------



## BenRo (2. Oktober 2015)

Das P11 ist leiser als das E10. Ob man es selbst hört ist halt immer die Frage.


----------



## Stern1710 (2. Oktober 2015)

BenRo schrieb:


> Das P11 ist leiser als das E10. Ob man es selbst hört ist halt immer die Frage.


In der Regel sollte man keinen Unterschied hören. Ja, das P11 ist leiser, allerdings ist das E10 auch schon seeehr gut dabei. Daran würde ich die Kaufentscheidung nicht abhängig machen zwischen E10 und P11.

Edit: Hehe, die 1000 Posts sind geknackt


----------

